# ¿Alguien tiene los datos de este woofer?



## Laautii (May 11, 2012)

Tengo un woofer de 15 pulgadas peavey sheffield series 500, hecho en USA. 

Quiero construirle un divisor de frecuencias, pero no tengo los datos necesarios sobre este parlante. y no tengo un generador de frecuencias , para poder analizarlos yo mismo.

Por eso posteo aca, para ver si alguien conoce acerca de este modelo. Y sino bueno, no se que otra solucion hay, porque en internet busque mucho y no encontre nada . 

Saludos


----------



## Laautii (Jun 10, 2012)

Nadie todavia? :S


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 10, 2012)

¿ Será este ?

http://www.emavemusical.com/producto.php?id=0001917


----------



## Laautii (Jun 10, 2012)

No estoy del todo seguro, las especificaciones hablan de tres conectores (Three Neutrik® Speakon® connectors (one bi-amp and two for full-range operation).) lo cual mi parlante no lo tiene.

estas especificaciones no estaran hablando de un bafle armado? lo que sucede es que yo necesito solamente las del woofer, para poder armar un crossover pasivo, para este mismo.


----------



## juanfilas (Jun 10, 2012)

Laautii dijo:


> No estoy del todo seguro, las especificaciones hablan de tres conectores (Three Neutrik® Speakon® connectors (one bi-amp and two for full-range operation).) lo cual mi parlante no lo tiene.
> 
> estas especificaciones no estaran hablando de un bafle armado? lo que sucede es que yo necesito solamente las del woofer, para poder armar un crossover pasivo, para este mismo.



El tema es que los parametros que te da el fabricante como los t/s y demas, no sirven para calcular el crossover ya que necesitas la función de transferencia del mismo (respuesta en frecuencia) y la curva de impedancia y esos son datos que ni SEAS te da, igual, si es de 15´´ suponiendo que no tenes equipo para medir y no queres arriesgarte, intenta cortarlo por debajo de 800hz, si es un tres vías no vas a tener problemas, pero si es un dos... es complejo el tema, o conseguís algún driver de 2´´ o mas que aguante cortar tan bajo o haces un crossover complejo, pero acá caemos en la misma, si no los podes medir cuesta.

¿de cuantas vías es el bafle?


----------



## Laautii (Jun 10, 2012)

Por ahora de 2, un woofer de 15, y 3 tweeters .. Yo lo que quiero es que al woofer le llegen las frecuencias bajas principalmente,
y a los tweeters los tengo con un capacitor , pero en este momento no me acuerdo sus valores...


----------



## juanfilas (Jun 10, 2012)

Con tan pocos datos es imposible decirte algo a ciencia cierta ¿que tweeters estas usando?


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jun 10, 2012)

Laautii dijo:


> Tengo un woofer de 15 pulgadas peavey sheffield series 500, hecho en USA.
> 
> Quiero construirle un divisor de frecuencias, pero no tengo los datos necesarios sobre este parlante. y no tengo un generador de frecuencias , para poder analizarlos yo mismo.
> 
> ...


pregunto, es un PRO series? o es de instrumento? pregunto porque aparentemente o esta descontinuado por peavey o el modelo no es el 500.... guarda porque peavey sheffield's hay tanto woofers como rango extendido y para audio profesional ocmo para instrumento.


----------

